# Cub Cadet XT1-LT42 dies when engaging blades



## chad brocker

I was mowing, disengaged blades and drove to different section of yard. When I engaged the blades nothing happened so I figured the belt slipped. I returned to the barn and checked everything. It was fine. Restarted mower and when I tried to engage the blades the engine died. 

Fast forward several weeks: 
I have since replaced the Seat Switch, Brake Switch, and the Interlock switch. I tested the battery and the fuel solenoid. I even replaced the air filter and fuel filter. I noticed that the engine dies before the deck brakes even get tugged to release. I am now out of ideas. I appreciate any input 
Thanks.


----------



## John Liebermann

You've changed so much it's hard to follow the original prob. First you gotta figure out why the blade sis not start. This whole thing is of course related.

Did the blade not start because it was stuck on something, ie did the engine stress down or was it a a clutch or belt not engaging. 

That issue needs to understood before anything else. Hopefully the new configuration hasn't hid the issue.


----------



## Groo

Maybe a reverse switch? Is that the interlock switch you are talking about? If so, itcould bethe wires or what reads theswitch as well.

On my efi xt2, I can over-ride the reverse thing by holding down the Hazzard button till the flashing stops or whatever it is. That could be an easy test.


----------



## chad brocker

John Liebermann said:


> You've changed so much it's hard to follow the original prob. First you gotta figure out why the blade sis not start. This whole thing is of course related.
> 
> Did the blade not start because it was stuck on something, ie did the engine stress down or was it a a clutch or belt not engaging.
> 
> That issue needs to understood before anything else. Hopefully the new configuration hasn't hid the issue.


I was on a flat surface of the yard. Everything else was working. I could drive it, put it in reverse without issues. I had a lot of grass caught up on top of the deck so I cleaned that off first. Then when I tried to engage the blades again is when the engine died for the first time. While I was at it I had to change the blades over (take to take the mulching blades off). I can turn everything just fine by hand and I made sure the belt on correctly. Thank you for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## chad brocker

Groo said:


> Maybe a reverse switch? Is that the interlock switch you are talking about? If so, itcould bethe wires or what reads theswitch as well.
> 
> On my efi xt2, I can over-ride the reverse thing by holding down the Hazzard button till the flashing stops or whatever it is. That could be an easy test.


Thank you for your response. I just tried that and it did not work. However since I've tried it I've noticed that when I let off the clutch, when the mower is running, that I hear this is almost like a grinding/screechy sound coming from under the seat.


----------



## Groo

chad brocker said:


> Thank you for your response. I just tried that and it did not work. However since I've tried it I've noticed that when I let off the clutch, when the mower is running, that I hear this is almost like a grinding/screechy sound coming from under the seat.


bearing is shot most likely


----------



## chad brocker

Update: One of the battery stands was half way off and rubbing another part. That was the noise. Stupid mistake on my part. I had someone come over and take a look at my blades not working issue. He said he is pretty sure the cable to my mower deck got stretched and needs to be replaced. So that will be my next step. Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## chad brocker

chad brocker said:


> Update: One of the battery stands was half way off and rubbing another part. That was the noise. Stupid mistake on my part. I had someone come over and take a look at my blades not working issue. He said he is pretty sure the cable to my mower deck got stretched and needs to be replaced. So that will be my next step. Fingers Crossed!!


New cable did not fix anything. I tightened up the deck so then when I barely engaged the blade all the mechanisms move. Then I replace the battery and that didn't fix it either. I am stumped.


----------



## Groo

take the belt off.
If it still dies, it is an electrical problem.
If not, mechanical.

while you have the belt off, make sure everything spins easily by hand


----------



## chad brocker

Loo


Groo said:


> take the belt off.
> If it still dies, it is an electrical problem.
> If not, mechanical.
> 
> while you have the belt off, make sure everything spins easily by hand


Looks like electrical


----------



## Groo

No need for a frowny face. finding the problem is the hardest part. you have just drastically limited the options on where the problem might be.

Is this an electromagnetic clutch to engage the blades, or a lever to tighten the belt?


----------



## chad brocker

Lever.


----------



## Groo

were it me, I would probably bypass the contact switch on the lever that tells the computer that you have engaged the blades, just to confirm that the problem goes away. you could at that point decide if you want to leave it with safeties bypassed like that. regardless, you would have at that point further pinpointed the problem.


----------



## chad brocker

I zip tied the switch closed, now I can mow. I can even mow in reverse without having to push the button. The seat safety switch still works just fine. Thanks!


----------



## Groo

chad brocker said:


> I zip tied the switch closed, now I can mow. I can even mow in reverse without having to push the button. The seat safety switch still works just fine. Thanks!


that suggests it was the reverse switch giving a false positive. maybe a short in the wiring.
reverse, pto and seat are the only one I know of.


----------



## Mattcagle79

Groo said:


> that suggests it was the reverse switch giving a false positive. maybe a short in the wiring.
> reverse, pto and seat are the only one I know of.


Had the exact same issue and change the card celiniod and inhibition switch, finally changed the reverse switch and silver the issue. Thanks to everyone in this thread. 
matt


----------



## Bamasteel

Where is the contract switch on the lever that engages the blade, and how do I bypass it?


----------



## Groo

nvm


----------

